# Schlauchboot Z Ray



## astacus (18. August 2011)

Hallo,

hat jemand schon mal was von Z Ray Schlauchbooten gehört?

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Carptigers (18. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*

ich wird mir lieber altbewärtes Material zulegen, sprich Zodiak, Bombard, Allroundmarin, Suzumar, ...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*



Carptigers schrieb:


> ich wird mir lieber altbewärtes Material zulegen, sprich Zodiak, Bombard, Allroundmarin, Suzumar, ...



... um dann fest zu stellen, dass man viel zu viel Geld bezahlt hat.

@astacus

Nach den Beurteilungen diverser Schlauchbootforen bzw. deren Mitglieder kann man diesen Hersteller sorgenfrei kaufen.

In meinem Bekanntenkreis nutzen zwei Leute ein solches Schlauchboot und sind sehr zufrieden. ich selbst werde wohl im Winter auch zuschlagen - da sind die Preise etwas angenehmer


----------



## Franz_16 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*

Ich habe ein solches Z-Ray IV 300 - Mit 248cm Länge.  

Für meine Zwecke taugt es: 
Gelegentliches Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch auf Kiesgruben bis max. ca. 20ha. 
Montagen ausbringen, Anfüttern. 
Hat 300€ gekostet. 

Wozu willst du das Schlauchboot verwenden?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*

Hoi Franz,

was für einen Boden hast du drin?

Ich brauche es für die Karpfenangelei (Montagen auslegen, anfüttern, etc.) und liebäugele mit einem Airdeck ... bin mir aber mehr oder weniger unschlüssig, weil man bei 5 Befragten 6 unterschiedliche Antworten bekommt |supergri


----------



## Marf22 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*

Moin, moin. 

Mein Schwiegervater hatte ein Z-Ray 500 mit 5 PS Tohatsu. 

Würde es bedenkenlos weiter empfehlen. Sauber verarbeitet, der Alueinlegeboden ist sehr stabil und man kann auch mal stehend fischen. Kam auch ohne Probleme in Gleitfahrt mit den 5PS und man durfte 9,9 dran hängen.

Grüße

Martin


----------



## astacus (19. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*

Tach,

> Wozu willst du das Schlauchboot verwenden? 

Für die Elbe.

> was für einen Boden hast du drin?

Bei meinem wäre der Boden aus Alu

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Franz_16 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*

@wolkenkrieger
ich habe den Airdeck-Boden. 
Vorteil: Einfach aufblasen - fertig
Nachteil: Man kann sich nicht vernünftig hinstellen
Zum Karpfenangeln reicht mir das vollkommen.

Wenn ich ernsthaft und öfter zum Raubfischangeln mit dem Boot fahren könnte/wollte würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Aluboden nehmen. Ist halt nervig beim Aufbau.. aber man kann mal was ablegen und man kann sich ggf. auch mal hinstellen usw. 

Mein Boot verliert in der vorderen Kammer etwas Luft - ist mir aber völlig egal, da ich an kleineren Gewässern angel und binnen 2 Minuten am Ufer wäre. 

Mein Kumpel hat ein 230er Solidmarine - das macht mir insgesamt einen hochwertigeren Eindruck - aber ich bin da auch kein Profi....


----------



## ToxicToolz (19. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*

Moin Moin .... 

Also ick kenne nen paar Leute die auch nen Schlauchi von Z-Ray haben und bis dato hab ich von keinem was wirklich negatives gehört.
Verkaufe grad meine Anka um mir auch nen Z-Ray zu kaufen, dieses (da Raubfischer) mit Aluboden. Das Z-Ray ll 500 mit 3.60er länge soll es evt. werden, da ich Platz für 3 Leute brauchen und haben will.

Denkt Ihr es geht auch ne Klasse kleiner für 3 Mann??? So länge 3,10m ? Würde dann das Z-Ray lll 400 nehmen.... Evtl. kann mir da ja jemand was zu dem Platzangebot sagen? Die Leute die ich kenne haben leider alle 2,50/2,70 länge oder kleiner ... Das ist nich so mein Ding vom Platzangebot.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Marf22 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Moin Moin ....
> 
> Also ick kenne nen paar Leute die auch nen Schlauchi von Z-Ray haben und bis dato hab ich von keinem was wirklich negatives gehört.
> Verkaufe grad meine Anka um mir auch nen Z-Ray zu kaufen, dieses (da Raubfischer) mit Aluboden. Das Z-Ray ll 500 mit 3.60er länge soll es evt. werden, da ich Platz für 3 Leute brauchen und haben will.
> ...



Wie gesagt, Schwiegerpapa hatte das 500er. Für mich wäre da schon mit 2 Mann und Tackle schluss.....aber fahren kannste damit auch noch mit 4 Mann vom Platzangebot.


----------



## ToxicToolz (19. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*

Okay, mir gehts dabei um 3 Mann/3Spinntaschen/3 Spinnruten....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Marf22 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Okay, mir gehts dabei um 3 Mann/3Spinntaschen/3 Spinnruten....
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe



Vielleicht bin ich ja ein bissel verwöhnt......meine Welt wäre es nicht. 2 ja.......einer hinten einer vorne, aber 3......da kommste dir beim auswerfen nur inner Quere 

Mal ein Bild, mit einem erwachsenen von 1,95m #6


----------



## volkerm (19. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*

Hallo Toxe,

ich hatte ein 4-m Aluboot.
Das war mit 3 Anglern schon nicht mehr lustig.
Kauf bloss nicht so klein.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## astacus (19. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*

Nabend,

mal was anderes: Braucht eine Boot auf der Elbe eine Registrierung?

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## detlefb (19. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*

Kommt drauf an wo du fahren willst.
Die Grenze der Seeschifffahrtstrasse verläuft in etwa beim Hafen Ortkaaten. Östlich davon brauchst mit mehr 2,21Kw Motor ne " Nummer" am Boot.

http://www.elwis.de/Freizeitschifff...inSch/I-Allgemeine_Vorschriften/01/index.html


----------



## ak.checker (19. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*

@astacus
@Toxe 

also 3,60 ist schon hard an der Grenze mit drei Mann!!!
Hab mit 3,60 angefangen und für 2 Mann genau das Richtige 
schön Platz und Spass dabei.....:m
Da kannst auch ohne bedenken 20-25 Ps Aussenborder hintakern ohne das dich dein Spiegel überholt

http://bootszentrum.de/schlauchboote/maxxon-aluminium-boden/maxxon-360-alu/

Glaub mir , und kauf wenn dann was vernünftiges mit Aluboden und kein Z-Ray schrott , das ist fürn Badesee ok aber für mehr taugt es nunmal nicht........#q


----------



## Marf22 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Glaub mir , und kauf wenn dann was vernünftiges mit Aluboden und kein Z-Ray schrott , das ist fürn Badesee ok aber für mehr taugt es nunmal nicht........#q




Es gibt keinen Schrott, nur sind die Boote wohl für verschiedene Anwendungen ausgelegt. #q

Ich fahre ein rauswassertaugliches GFK-Boot mit fast 6m und müßte dein Bootsvorschlag also auch als Schrott und Planschgerät abtun. #6 Wenn man sowas nicht versteht, sollte man lieber nix zu Produkten schreiben..........


----------



## Berti86 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*

habe ein z ray seit knapp 2 jahren zum spinnangeln im einsatz und kann bis jetzt weder klagen noch negatives berichten und bereue den kauf in keinster weise.keine defekten nähte oder luftverlust. kommt sicherlich auch immer darauf an wie man mit dem material umgeht! wenn ich es darauf anlege würde ich sicherlich auch ohne probleme ein zodiac oder bombardier kaputt bekommen welches mindestens 3x mehr kostet in der anschaffung.


----------



## schlotterschätt (20. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Das Z-Ray ll 500 mit 3.60er länge soll es evt. werden, da ich Platz für 3 Leute brauchen und haben will.
> Denkt Ihr es geht auch ne Klasse kleiner für 3 Mann??? So länge 3,10m ? Würde dann das Z-Ray lll 400 nehmen.... Evtl. kann mir da ja jemand was zu dem Platzangebot sagen?
> Gruß Toxe



Für drei Mann mit Spinnausrüstung..........urteile mal selbst.


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*

ich bin mit einem 4,20m Schlauch unterwegs.
Mit zwei Anglern und deren Ausrüstung ist es gut ausgelastet.
Für einen dritten Angler ist da kein Platz mehr.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## ak.checker (20. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Schrott, nur sind die Boote wohl für verschiedene Anwendungen ausgelegt. #q
> 
> Ich fahre ein rauswassertaugliches GFK-Boot mit fast 6m und müßte dein Bootsvorschlag also auch als Schrott und Planschgerät abtun. #6 Wenn man sowas nicht versteht, sollte man lieber nix zu Produkten schreiben..........



*Wir Reden hier von ZERLEGBAREN SCHLAUCHBOOTEN , nicht von 6m langen GFK Booten !*#c

Ich war schon auf einigen Schlauchbooten (ausser mein Maxxon ) am Landungsteg und auf dem Wasser , auch auf nem Z-Ray ....
Das sind welten zu einem vernünftigen Stabilen Schlauchi,
man braucht nur die Schläuche,Nähte , Spiegel ,Ruderplatten ect. anschauen das sagt alles , wer natürlich keine hohen ansprüche an so ein Boot stellt, kann mit nem Z-Ray vielleicht Glücklich werden :q

@astacus

such dir was gebrauchtes namhaftes auf E-bay, für ca 400-500€ bekommst du ein vernünftiges Schlauchi wo du noch lange Freude daran haben wirst


----------



## Marf22 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*



ak.checker schrieb:


> *Wir Reden hier von ZERLEGBAREN SCHLAUCHBOOTEN , nicht von 6m langen GFK Booten !*#c




Siehste, haste doch verstanden #6
Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Das eine ist für 20PS, 55kg am Spiegel, und Geschwindikeiten von über 50km/h ausgelegt, das andere für nicht mal 10PS und ca. 30km/h.......da ist es doch mehr als logisch, das sich das auch im Preis und Verarbeitung wieder spiegelt. Hat der TS nu nicht mal nen SBF sind die 1000€ Mehrkosten völliger Blödsinn.


----------



## ak.checker (20. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Siehste, haste doch verstanden #6
> Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Das eine ist für 20PS, 55kg am Spiegel, und Geschwindikeiten von über 50km/h ausgelegt, das andere für nicht mal 10PS und ca. 30km/h.......da ist es doch mehr als logisch, das sich das auch im Preis und Verarbeitung wieder spiegelt. Hat der TS nu nicht mal nen SBF sind die 1000€ Mehrkosten völliger Blödsinn.



Bloß ob du´s verstanden hast |kopfkrat

Unabhängig vom SBF , kauft man sich lieber was mit substanz und gebraucht(für kleines Geld) .Vielleicht kommt der TE dann auf den Geschmack und macht den schein hat dann gleich was gescheites und selbst wenn nicht den Wert hält ein vernünftiges Boot mit (400-500€) auch in 5 Jahren noch


----------



## Marf22 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Bloß ob du´s verstanden hast |kopfkrat
> 
> Unabhängig vom SBF , kauft man sich lieber was mit substanz und gebraucht(für kleines Geld) .Vielleicht kommt der TE dann auf den Geschmack und macht den schein hat dann gleich was gescheites und selbst wenn nicht den Wert hält ein vernünftiges Boot mit (400-500€) auch in 5 Jahren noch




Dann versuch mal dein  schweres Boot, ausgelegt auf 20 PS mit 2 Personen und Tacklemit 5PS in Gleitfahrt zu bekommen. Da bekommt er bestimmt richtig Spaß und macht gleich den SBF

Mein Boot ist 30 Jahre alt und ein englischer Werftbau, weiß also Qualität und Alter sehr wohl zu schätzen. Nur bräuchte ich das Dingen auch nicht mit 50PS fahren........da ist nämlich jeglicher Fahrspaß weg und gleiten wäre mit hängen und würgen drin.

Der TS fragte nach dem Z-Ray.....mehrer Besitzer und ehemalige Besitzer sind mit der Combo zufrieden. Schwiegervater seins war Baujahr 2006 und bis zum Verkauf im Mai gab es keinen Luftverlust, keine kaputten Nähte......und es ließ sich sauber fahren. Halt SCHROTT. Und das beste, es kam mit 2 Mann und 5PS 4T in Gleitfahrt....

Grüße an den Checker! #6

An den TS.....haste nen Schein?


----------



## chef (21. März 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Z Ray*

Hab mir bei ebay ein Z Ray 400 für 430 Euro ersteigert.
Mit Luftboden, wiegt mit Allem in der Tasche 35 Kg.
Habs im Flieger mit nach Thailand genommen. Dort einen 5 PS Motor besorgt. Sind zu Zweit, mit Angelzeug, schön ins Gleiten gekommen.
Boot ist gut, einziges Manko: Die Sitzbankhalterung. Das ist schon eine sehr "windige" Konstruktion.
Ansonsten top Preis-Leistung!!!!!
Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=281908


----------

